# reptile care Magazine



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all. i sent money away for the reptile care magazine in Jan and havnt got a copy yet. i was wondering how often it comes out and in what months, Thanks, Joe:smile:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Didnt someone say it had finished, or atleast it is going to?


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!!??????:bash:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh what? i was thinking it had been a while. surely it hasnt finished. the website is still running. 
the mag is bi monthly btw


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

i not got mine either.
i was emailed by one of the writers who said its gone bust.....


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

:shock:  gutted


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

basky said:


> :shock:  gutted


well said, lol, sorry but i find this really funny  u can send me money too if you want, i'll actually send somthing in return...but what you ask...you'll never know


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

oh i was wondering y i hadnt got mine either 
dan
i spose if theve gone bust u cant get money back can u?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

doubt it you prob can if you paid on credit card. luckily its on £16 tho ah


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

isnt there a number you can ring? i was about to subscribe to this too!! glad you brought it up.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its being sold yes.

Nerys


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nerys said:


> its being sold yes.
> 
> Nerys


The magazine is?

Hmmmm......


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*reptile care mag*

surely we can do something, if they went bust the insurance should cover subscriptions. cheeky b*****ds! let me subscribe 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the parent company is a publisher who also publish other magazines, they are not going bust, they are just not doing reptile care anymore..

if you subscribed.. call the publisher (the details are on the site) and ask for a refund.. easy really 

N


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

not that easy the site isn't working now.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oh honestly...

you just have to do it all for people these days.. no one with initiative at all

Subscribe

and that was found on a google search for +"reptile care" +"published by"

rocket science..no.. just google 

N


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

Ive got the latest issue in my hand now...


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh cool did it arrive today?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

no need for sarcasm nerys....jesus


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

when did u gt the latest one cos that could be 2 months old still
dan


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

i ordered mine in janruary. wen will i get one. i live in N Ireland


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you won't get one, they have ceased publication

you need to follow the link back there, and call the publisher for a refund

Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

to who ever gave me the negative rep (gosh i wonder who that was!!).. 

yes it does work :Na_Na_Na_Na:.. you just need to click the link *doh* clicking the link is even easier than finding it in the first place on google.. yet still people struggle with it..

the link.. is that little bit in blue underlined that looks like this:

Subscribe

just in case anyone really struggles with the concept of links..

here is the info anyway!!

*Reptile Care Subscriptions
Mulberry Publications Ltd.,
Suite 209, Wellington House,
Butt Road, Colchester.
Essex, CO3 3DA.
UNITED KINGDOM

*and lemme just add the phone number, for those who might need it..

01206-767797

Nerys
(not jesus.. being nerys is good enough thanks)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

oh and your rep point to me was really needed wasnt it....so childish....grow up lol

you got a twizzle on cuz i had a good idea....and you wanted to be a miss know it all...well your not....

Thanks for the bad rep....first one ive had lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Painters in girls?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

no lol...just fed up of her silly,sarcastic replies to everything i say...getting a bit annoying.

anyway...i not had any sign of rep care mag....shame really as it was a good little mag ...hope they decide to carry on with it


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Painters in girls?


lol you only dare say that cause your on comp


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

hehe yeah lol....
said ythat to a woman in the flesh and you wouldnt be standing too long lol

so...anyone got any further with this mag thn?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

basky said:


> lol you only dare say that cause your on comp


And i make no illusions to the contrary:lol2:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I got it last week, its got a purple cover and has a tort on the front


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

the mag with the tort on the cover was the last issue they published.i go that before christmas.(i think thats the issue with my animals in it ) lol
i was told that the mag has lost a couple of its writers hence the reason they have stopped.its a real shame im glad i still have my u.s mags coming every month or i would be going insane.lol


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

What US mags are worth subscribing to instead?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

well the one i like best is reptillia.that comes to me bi monthly.and is never late and is always full of good stuff.but i will say this.they tend to use the latin names for the reps they feature.i also get the herptile which is a wee book/pamphlet from the international herpetological society.its more like a journel than a mag.my boyfriend subscribes to a few more in the u.s i will get the info from him before he goes to work today and will post later today.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Mulberry publications have ceased producing Reptile care magazine, but worry not, it is being bought by another company as I postand a new issue will be out in around 4 weeks time. There will still be 6 issues published this year.
All subscribers will have their subscriptions fullfilled, the new company will have those details communicated from the previous owners in the near future.
The new publishers have numerous experienced and knowledgeable people producing articles.
A new look for the magazine is also planned aswell as a new website.

Anyone wishing to win one of 25 free subscriptions to the new look Reptile care magazine can enter a photograph competition on BoaMad Forum


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome! Where did you hear that? I was about to call up and demand a refund as well...does that mean that 2 issues will come out at around about the same time to make up for the lost months?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi
No, only one issue out at a time, but 6 issues will be put out this year, which will be almost one a month! 
This info comes from the new owners and the editor. 
There are some fantastic writers and articles lined up too.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmm, am I the only one then that thinks Reptile Care Mag was a waste of money? I personally thought it was cr*p. :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah marie... WAS crap - and yus i was never that keen..

WILL be a heck of a lot better.. 

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmmm, I'm not going to hold my breath Nerys, I've heard rumours ... I'm not going to say what rumours though


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol...

will pm ya, need to talk about gliders anyway..

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Hmmmm, I'm not going to hold my breath Nerys, I've heard rumours ... I'm not going to say what rumours though


It's absolutely astonishing how far rumours travel.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

has anyone got their copy?
ive still not got mine and its bloody march now...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no laura, as said:

old one dead...

new one coming out in a few weeks

means you will not have got one yet no!

N


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

so will i still get the subscription...or do i have to buy another one?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i can try and find out..

seeing as you paid Mulberry tho.. not the "new" owners... i would call them (mulberry) and ask maybe?

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Laura LNV, Angi posted this a page or so back:



Angi said:


> Mulberry publications have ceased producing Reptile care magazine, but worry not, it is being bought by another company as I postand a new issue will be out in around 4 weeks time. There will still be 6 issues published this year.
> *All subscribers will have their subscriptions fullfilled, the new company will have those details communicated from the previous owners in the near future.*
> The new publishers have numerous experienced and knowledgeable people producing articles.
> A new look for the magazine is also planned aswell as a new website.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks...missed that


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmm new owners and writers ?

Well I hope the information is a little more accurate this time around (though with the rumors around I won't hold my breath).

Though maybe the new owners could actually look at it as a massive opportunity to improve the information out there and get some good articles. 
I'm hoping so, I wouldn't like to see it as just another string to their bow to make them look good. 
And perhaps more credit to some of the articles that the information in the new articles came from. A bit more listing of sources or links so people can read on about stuff they are interested in. 

Well lets hope so as I would like to have British mag that I could be proud of.

Mike


----------



## petclubuk (Feb 27, 2007)

*Mag*

To everyone that wishes to know, the magazine is still going ahead. It has been bought out by another company and they are working on the next issue now.

There has been a big lapse in progress due to the companies changing hands, but things will be up and running again soon.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great news.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

so for people who have bought a subscription for the old one get the new one?

i should hope so...didnt pay it for nothing


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

have u contacted mulburry to ask if they have passed your details across??? why not ask nerys to see if the new people have your details and will honour your subscription


----------



## monitor keeper (Feb 23, 2007)

ya its (0)1206767797 i rang them and asked for what was left to be give to me as a refund. got a cheque.what was the last mag you got??


----------



## monitor keeper (Feb 23, 2007)

how can i get a new subscript??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to some new issues being published anyway


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

I can assure when the new issue is ready for release people will be made aware via the relevant reptile sites!

be patient its not easy starting a mag up that quick!

Best of luck to those who are running the new reptile care I wish them all the success they deserve!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

ditto to that


----------



## goldielocks (Aug 11, 2008)

is this magazine still in production? i cant seem to find any anywhere, and not just this one i can't find a decent reptile magazine at all in the UK - anyone know of a good one and where i can get it? its really snakes i'm after but general reptiles would be alright!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Reptiles magazine is good, you can subscribe on the net
I think 12 issues work out to around £30 with air shipping
https://w1.buysub.com/pubs/B6/REP/R...lsid=82311041586052869&vid=2&cds_mag_code=REP


----------

